# Boas > Anacondas >  I swear shes not spoiled :P

## hypnotixdmp

My yellow is the most spoiled animal in my house, even more than my cats lol. I get my wife to clean after the cats and stuff, but me, I clean my snakes every day, and when the anaconda takes a HUGE poop.....it gets cleaned immediately with fresh water as well lol. She also gets handled every day for at least 10-15 min on the short days. 

I also have a question for you other yellow owners: What do you keep your humidity at? Mine stays at 60-62 all day long the way I have it set up, is this enough or should she be getting more? She DOES have a big ol' bowl, if you want to call it that, which I assume is why the humidity stays at 60 pretty much at all times. So, lets see what everyone else does????

Here are some pix of her clean home and a short amount of handling for about 20 min. I don't usually like taking pictures of myself in a mirror lol, but the wife is at work, so I did what I could!!

----------


## Capray

She is just so amazing, I think she deserves it! How old is she again?

 About the humidity, seeing as they live in marshes, that shouldn't be a problem lol.

----------


## hypnotixdmp

She is around 2 1/2 years old, was around 2 when I got her. She should be full grown in another 1 1/2 years and while waiting I want to get a male to get up to size for breeding!!!

----------


## Neal

I used to keep mine around 70%, but I wouldn't imagine you having a problem at 60. When you start getting higher then that you have to be very careful because at that point it's perfect humidity for fungus and mold and stuff. I never had that issue, but I know problems can arise at that point.

----------


## hypnotixdmp

> I used to keep mine around 70%, but I wouldn't imagine you having a problem at 60. When you start getting higher then that you have to be very careful because at that point it's perfect humidity for fungus and mold and stuff. I never had that issue, but I know problems can arise at that point.


Yeah, I learned this the hard way with my balls and their rack.....some were not getting good enough air circulation so it began to get stale smelling and had to be changed very very often...I have my tubs on my rack at also about 55% humidity. I just hope the 60-62% for the yellow is good lol. If shes not humid enough she can always get in her large water bowl!!!

----------

